# Just a reminder... The Gates Open on Friday (Stargate)



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Just a reminder to double check SP's

Stargate SG1 and Stargate Atlantis start this Friday


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I just hope they're good this season. It's been a real hit (Deadwood) and miss (4400) summer so far...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow, already? Summer is flying by ...

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey, I like 4400 this season.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

The commercials for it are fun too, along the line of the USA commercials for Monk, Psych and Dead Zone.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

balboa dave said:


> The commercials for it are fun too, along the line of the USA commercials for Monk, Psych and Dead Zone.


I've seen some of the Monk/Dead Zone commercials (punch bowl!) and loved them, but haven't seen any commercials for Stargate yet. Anyone know if the SG commercials are available online somewhere?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Go to SCI-FI's website, they had three of them online
(there where some others on TV... but some of them are online)


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Go to SCI-FI's website, they had three of them online
> (there where some others on TV... but some of them are online)


Thanks Earl. I've been having problems with numerous sites today, and couldn't get to SciFi.com earlier or I would have tried myself. It's up now (still can't get to abc.com though) and I just watched the Carter Vending Machine and Tealc Poker Buddy commercials. They were good, but not as funny as Monk and Dead Zone Guy at the punch bowl.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow, this made me realize how I really don't watch anything on SciFi during the summer ... I've seen the USA commercials since I record "The 4400" and "Dead Zone" but since there's nothing new on SciFi I haven't seen the SG commercials.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I stumbled on "Dark Angel" the other night, and watched some of it this morning, and saw an SG commercial (almost missed it, but I caught a glimpse of Shepard while FFing).


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

I just saw that there is a "Stargate SG-1 True Science" show on at 7 p.m. CDT before the premiere of SG-1.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

WooHoo! Time for some WormholeXtreme! 
But no BG until the fall.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

windracer said:


> Wow, this made me realize how I really don't watch anything on SciFi during the summer ... I've seen the USA commercials since I record "The 4400" and "Dead Zone" but since there's nothing new on SciFi I haven't seen the SG commercials.


Where specifically are these commercials on the Web site? I can find some promos but not the one with the punch bowl. Actually I can only find one commercial.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

My FRO SPs did not pick up either show -- they (including the special beforehand) are on the To-Do List because of my backup ARWL which records First Run & Repeats.

Jan


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

That's interesting--my FRO WL picked up both (plus the special, which I deleted).


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Sirius Black said:


> Where specifically are these commercials on the Web site? I can find some promos but not the one with the punch bowl. Actually I can only find one commercial.


The punch bowl commercial is for USA with Mr. Monk and the guy from Dead Zone, both showing and usng their unique talents at ... the punch bowl of a party. I'm not sure if USA has them online.

I found some of the SG commercials on the Sci-Fi web site, but forgot where. I think I went to the multimedia section and found them there. The only ones I saw were with Teal'c and Carter, in separate promos.


----------

